# Has anyone dealt with OCD (shoulder injury)?



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's another article 

Osteochondritis Dissecans (OCD) in Dogs


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

So we finished the conservative treatment, medication for 6 days with no help. 

He goes in for X-rays in the morning. I'm hoping this is what it is so it can be fixed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Hope all works out quickly! Good luck with the X-ray !


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

best thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery for your boy!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Angl*: Just spotted this thread! I share the concern of the others and hope for the best for Max. This sounds like a painful condition, poor boy! I read the articles you provided and while any and every surgery is scary and unpleasant, if it comes to that, it's a relief to have read, "The surgery is very straightforward...The prognosis is generally good when the shoulder joint is affected." I wish the conservative treatment had remedied things for Max, I'm sorry it did not. I hope the X-ray appointment goes smoothly today and gives your vet the information he needs to make Max comfortable again. Fingers crossed for you and Max. Please update us when you can!:clover:


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

We just dropped him off and we should have some answers this afternoon. Another appointment at 3:30 to look at x-rays and decide a course of action. 
I agree Chagall's Mom, I actually hope that this is what it is so it can be repaired. If it's not, it could be a long time to heal and may require a brace.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sounds like it's going to be a long day for you and Max,* Angl*. Hope all turns out well and things can soon be put right for Max. Such a bummer when something ails your poodle! I can understand you "wishing" for a the OCD diagnosis. Will check for your news later.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, you can see it clear as a bell in the X-ray. 

It is OCD of the shoulder. Our vet is referring us to an orthopedic surgeon, hoping for arthroscopic surgery. Will have more info next week. 

Thank you for all of the good thoughts 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. I hope this means relief is in sight. I do hope the x-ray procedure wasn't too painful for Max. i wish him a peaceful night's rest. Continue to keep us posted, please.:clover:


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Someone feels so much better today. The grogginess is gone and the pain from the manipulation for the x-ray is gone, too.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

We do lots of arthroscopic surgeries for elbow/shoulder OCD. Generally, if its not already infested with arthritic changes prognosis is very good


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I feel better just seeing Max happy and moving easily!! Woohoo!! So glad!:happy:


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Angl, I am sorry that you all had to deal with this. I missed this thread until now. 

With my life I spend a little while now and then on the forum, and play catch up and then life gets busy and I miss important things like this. I am glad to hear that all is working out and Max is doing so much better. 

Just keep us posted and let us know how well he is doing. Even if I find out late, I am still grateful to know. 

Blessings, from the both of us. :angel: sMommy


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Finally got his referral to the specialist. His appointment is Thursday morning. Not sure exactly what is going to happen at this appointment, but I will fill everyone in later.
Thanks for the good wishes, too. I'm scared, but I know it is for the best for Max to have a good life.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It will be a relief to have a specialist see him. Seeing the video it is hard to believe anything is wrong but I guess the X-ray tells the real story. I hope you get good news Thursday.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad things are moving along. I can well understand you being apprehensive. It's good to know there's a proven path to follow here, and a surgical procedure that well may help Max. The word "surgery" is enough to send shivers down anyone's spine. I hope you feel somewhat more at ease after the appointment with the specialist. I'll be looking for your updates.:clover:


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> It will be a relief to have a specialist see him. Seeing the video it is hard to believe anything is wrong but I guess the X-ray tells the real story. I hope you get good news Thursday.


Symptom of this type of injury- it seems to come and go. When the flap of cartilage gets caught, extreme pain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

*Met with surgeon today...*

Max was his usual happy cheerful go-lucky pup today. Then the surgeon lowered the boom on us.
It wasn't caused by the incident at the dog park. It is developmental and is pretty common in large breed dogs.
He has it in BOTH shoulders and both need to be operated on. This is why he wasn't limping much, both shoulders hurt. He is having arthroscopic surgery, so he will only have 2 small incisions at each shoulder and spend one night in the hospital.

prognosis is pretty good, but we will try everything to prevent arthritis from settling in. 
Was pleasantly surprised on the price of the surgery if that can be considered good news out of all of this.

Right now, watching him sleep. I just want to curl up and cry. :argh:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Angl said:


> Max was his usual happy cheerful go-lucky pup today. Then the surgeon lowered the boom on us.
> It wasn't caused by the incident at the dog park. It is developmental and is pretty common in large breed dogs.
> He has it in BOTH shoulders and both need to be operated on. This is why he wasn't limping much, both shoulders hurt. He is having arthroscopic surgery, so he will only have 2 small incisions at each shoulder and spend one night in the hospital.
> 
> ...


Some big help I am, I want to cry right along with you!:Cry: Okay, taking a step back, it's good you've got a definitive diagnosis, and a good specialist lined up to do the surgery. Good too the procedure is within your means.

It appears Nature was just being a b---- when she did this Max; it wasn't an injury so you can't beat yourself up for not being watchful enough and allowing something bad to happen (wouldn't have been on you anyway!). It appears both shoulders will be repaired at once, so he'll only be away overnight, that's a relief! I know you'll be aces at managing Max's recovery and rehab, and all indicators are he will_ fully_ recover and this nightmare will be behind you both, _forever!_ But oh yeah, this is all definitely salt-water worthy! :nod: 

Please let us know when the surgery is scheduled so we can worry along with you. We'll also plan on things going_ perfectly_ for Max. Meanwhile, I'm sending you a virtual box of big, soft Puff tissues. I find them the best for wiping away the tears. Thanks for making time to share the news. Fingers crossed for Max to soon feel 100% well!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Some big help I am, I want to cry right along with you!:Cry: Okay, taking a step back, it's good you've got a definitive diagnosis, and a good specialist lined up to do the surgery. Good too the procedure is within your means.
> 
> It appears Nature was just being a b---- when she did this Max; it wasn't an injury so you can't beat yourself up for not being watchful enough and allowing something bad to happen (wouldn't have been on you anyway!). It appears both shoulders will be repaired at once, so he'll only be away overnight, that's a relief! I know you'll be aces at managing Max's recovery and rehab, and all indicators are he will_ fully_ recover and this nightmare will be behind you both, _forever!_ But oh yeah, this is all definitely salt-water worthy! :nod:
> 
> Please let us know when the surgery is scheduled so we can worry along with you. We'll also plan on things going_ perfectly_ for Max. Meanwhile, I'm sending you a virtual box of big, soft Puff tissues. I find them the best for wiping away the tears. Thanks for making time to share the news. Fingers crossed for Max to soon feel 100% well!


Thank you so much. I needed that :angel:
His surgery is March 25. They wanted it done as quick as possible and that is the earliest they could squeeze him in.
He told us that the recovery will be tough. Will have to keep him on a leash even in the house. Must try to keep impact on shoulders to a minimum.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Angl*: I hope everything goes perfectly today with Max's surgery, and he has a comfortable night at the veterinary hospital. I know you can't waiting until he's back home with you tomorrow so you can shower him with TLC. I'll have him on my mind today. If you can, would you let us know how things go? Best of luck to Max!:clover:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Max and you will be in my prayers today. I know you must be beside yourself with worry. It sound like you have a great doctor and it is best to take take of this early before damage is done to his shoulders. I know Max is your priority but when you get a chance we would like to know how things go. Try not to worry too much, he will be back home with you before you know it.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Just got back from dropping him off at the surgeon's. Will update when he calls this afternoon after surgery. 
It was quite the morning. I loaded him in the car and my grandbaby. The sky was spitting snow at us. Go to start the car and the battery was dead. 
Luckily, hubby was still home and he jumped the battery. The rest of the morning was uneventful. 
Max was so excited to go the vet. He always loves going.

Thank you for your thoughts, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Angl*: Sorry the morning got off to such a rough start, but what a good boy Max is to be so pleased to go to the vet's! From today on, things will get better for him. Hope you get a call before too long with news of the surgery's success. Hang in there!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Surgery has been pushed back until later today.
They had two emergency surgeries that had to be performed first.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Bummer _ about the unforeseen, delay. Bigger bummer for the poor pooches needing ER surgery! Understandably this will leave you with a bit more worry time, try to focus on how proficient the specialist you found is. All should be well by day's end._ Sheesh_, dogs and kids can sure put you through it!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> _Bummer _ about the unforeseen, delay. Bigger bummer for the poor pooches needing ER surgery! Understandably this will leave you with a bit more worry time, try to focus on how proficient the specialist you found is. All should be well by day's end._ Sheesh_, dogs and kids can sure put you through it!


Makes me thankful that he is in there for shoulder surgery. All I could think of were the poor poochies that needed emergency surgery.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Well....
Postponed until April 10. 3 emergency surgeries and a tired doc. We will wait, and he's on vacation next week. 
On our way to pick my baby up. He probably thinks this has been fun. 
I was all worked up for nothing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh, *Angl*! What a rollercoaster of a time...on, off, up, down--how unfortunate! I bet Max is going to be _real _hungry tonight, I imagine he had to fast today. So sorry for the scheduling hassle. Hope you both enjoy a good dinner tonight!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Bummer, you get all keyed up and are ready to get on with things and then this. At least your vet will be well rested from his vacation.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

*Update on Max!*

He had successful shoulder surgery. 

When they got in there, the right shoulder had already healed on its own. So that was a plus.

The left had a significant cartilage flap that had to be removed and will take some time to heal. 

He is spending the night at the vets with constant nursing care and totally doped up on morphine. :adore:

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers, 
Angl


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so glad to get your update! Good to know the surgery went well and is behind you at last. And who knows, the unforeseen delay in scheduling it may have been what allowed Max's right shoulder to heal on its own. Regardless, I'm sure you are much relieved. I hope Max spends a comfortable night at the vet's and is home with you tomorrow where he belongs. I wish him a speedy and complete recovery. I know his convalescence will take some time, but he's on his way to feeling 100% again, and that is WONDERFUL! Feel better, Max!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hadn't seen this thread until today. I am sorry you've had a rough couple of months, but so happy to see that I arrived just in time for the happy ending. I am sure your house will seem very empty tonight, but tomorrow will be the start of the good road to happy *and* healthy Max.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

He's home!

Feeling really good, too. This is good and bad, lol

He has almost always taken short choppy steps, sign of the pain. He's taking normal steps and he is so happy to be home. 

Can hardly wait until he's healed up :amen:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Angl said:


> He's home!


*YAY!*:cheers2:


Angl said:


> Feeling really good, too. This is good and bad, lol


I hear you!



Angl said:


> He has almost always taken short choppy steps, sign of the pain. He's taking normal steps and he is so happy to be home.


The surgery is paying off already! That's fantastic, and cause for happiness and celebration!!



Angl said:


> Can hardly wait until he's healed up :amen:


He's on his way now; this is day one of Max on the road to being all better!!_ Yippee_ for that!

Please keep us posted on Max's progress!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

So happy I had him shaved down. Tiny incisions less than1/4 inch long. No cone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Wow!* That's quite a "landing strip" they shaved on Max.:shock: Incredible how small the incision is. How lucky he gets away without having to wear the dread cone.:thumb: He deserves that good fortune, and much more!:nod:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Given that he's naked at the wrong end so to speak (haha) I'm glad he doesn't have to wear the cone of shame. I hear you on the double edge sword of him feeling better, since I am sure he is supposed to be taking things easy. One of my Maine **** cats had knee reconstruction many years ago. Keeping her quiet with her sister around wanting to play was very hard. I took the patient to work with me so she would rest quietly in a carrier many days.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

So glad he's on the road to recovery! Is that cartilage in the vial?


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes that is cartilage, lol. It's gross and 2 huge pieces.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Best wishes for Max from one Max to another, and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Angl*: Just wondering how Max's recovery is going? Got him on my mind. When you can, please give us an update. Hope all's well!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

His recovery is going too good. Lol
We are supposed to keep him quiet. Not working so good. When the vet tech brought him out from the back, he was running and jumping. 
I knew I was in trouble. 
He's been going to get laser treatments, too. 
The thing that just breaks my heart, is knowing now how much pain he was in for so long. He is so happy and pain free now. The difference is like night and day. He has not limped since his surgery. 
He has never bothered his incision or stitches, but he got horrible razor burn from the shave down. That has been the only problem from the surgery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

P.S
Max is getting a little sister in June. 
:happy dance:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So happy to hear both bits of good news!! :cheers2:Max is on the mend and he'll soon have a sister to play with--_woohoo!!_ All good things ahead for him and you.:thumb: I am sorry he had to deal with that nasty, painful shoulder problem, but you got him the best surgical care, he's healing well and is he ever in for a really good time when he becomes a big brother.:dog: Thanks much for the update! (Too bad about the razor burn! I have good luck with Coat Handler's Skin Works and Chris Christensen's Colloidal Silver, both seem to sooth it.):clover:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Angl, I know you feel badly about Max having been in pain. I hope you will take some comfort in understanding that most animal species are evolutionarily adapted to working very hard to hide illness and injury from potential predators. Cats are extremely good at this, dogs a little less so but still very adept. 

To illustrate my point, one of my Maine **** cats had her tail crushed in a doorway while she was playing with her sister one night. I awoke when she howled. I got up and went to my office and found all three cats sitting there looking at me like, "we didn't do anything bad." I went back to sleep. In the morning I looked them all over and couldn't find anything wrong with any of them. 

Two weeks later Alex's tail was drooping (she normally carried it over her back). At that time I could feel a big swelling that was painful to the touch for her. I took her to the vet who found black necrotic skin. She had to have an amputation. I felt horrible thinking about how hard she had worked for those two weeks to hide her pain. She was a mush, always on my lap and snuggling with me in bed. How could I not have known what really was going on? I was very glad there was such an obvious sign when there was and that she was able to have her surgery before she went septic. She recovered fine.

Look forward, not backwards for Max and the fact that he will be pain free when his new sister arrives.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Crazy dog, his new nickname, had his stitches removed yesterday. He had not limped at all since his surgery and was doing fantastic. Last night he limped around like he did before, I just wanted to cry. Hubby and I wondered if they held him funny or something while removing the stitches. Also the skin had grown over them a little, so it may have been painful. Get up this morning, he's fine again. (Whew!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm beginning to think Max gets a kick out of worrying you. Silly poodle indeed! He may well have been irritated by a sense of "tightness" initially where the stitches were and the skin mended. Glad once he limbered up he was fine, and you were too_--whew!!_ He's gotta get in shape for his new sibling's arrival soon. Hope his recovery zooms (and does not limp!) along. :becky: Glad Max is managing okay, you too!! :thumb:


----------

